# WWII movies



## elmilitaro (May 17, 2005)

What do all of y'all think was the best WWII movie ever made?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 17, 2005)

I like many, but my favourite would have to be Das Boot. The official uncut version, in German.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 17, 2005)

633 Squadron or Mosquito Squadron, if only for the planes in them


----------



## elmilitaro (May 18, 2005)

Hey Nonskimmer I believe you that is a preety god movie probably one of the best ever.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

i've never seen it.......

but dam busters has to be up there not only for historical accuracy but for shear greatness........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2005)

B of B and Das Boot!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

oh yeah forgot about BoB.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

Dambusters was 11th.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2005)

I had a cousin who did some screenwriting for Hana Barbara productions about 20 years ago. He wanted to do a screenplay treatment for the story of Richard Bong and Thomas McGuire and call it "Flyboys." He was hoping that a Speilberg or Lucas would get a hold of the idea and run with it. But just think about this:

No Hollywood fake BS would be necessary, because their stories had the making of a writer's imagination.

1. Bong buzzed downtown San Francisco, Looped the Golden Gate bridge, and blew over a housewife's laundry. When caught, he had to re-do the lady's laundry.

2. McGuire walked out of a P-39 crash in Alaska

3. Bong's mentor and best friend Tom Lynch dies in front of his eyes

4. The Rivalry between Bong and McGuire

5. The sweetheart on the side of the airplane (Margie)

6. McGuire flies with Charles Lindbergh

7. McGuire invites Bong to fly with his unit anytime he wants (a reconciliation)

8. McGuire's death in combat helping a fellow pilot?

9. Bong dies the same day the first atomic bomb is dropped.

If that doesn't sound like a Hollywood script, I don't know what would!


----------



## Karbine (May 19, 2005)

has to be saving private ryan or great escape for me


----------



## reddragon (May 19, 2005)

I like Band of Brothers a lot.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 20, 2005)

That's a good one aswell- realistic and dramatic at the same time


----------



## evangilder (May 20, 2005)

Band of Brothers is my personal favorite.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

FBJ, that sounds like it would make a great film! 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 20, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> FBJ, that sounds like it would make a great film! 8)



I can't believe no one has picked up on this! It has the making of a real script. Other stuff....

When Bong broke Eddie Richenbaker's WW1 record, general Kenney sent him a case of scotch. He sent it back, said he didn't drink and asked for a case of Coke. Does that sound like something from Disney or what!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

I watched Blackhawk Down lastnight. Great Film.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 20, 2005)

Great flick, the documentary about the making of the movie is real interesting too. It has the real people in it comparing fact from fiction.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

Unfortunatly I dont have the DVD, I borrowed the vid from a friend. 

Next on my list of films to see: Full Metal Jacket 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 20, 2005)

I have Band of Brothers, Blackhawk Down and Full Metal Jacket on DVD. 

The Blackhawk Down book is good. The movie incorporates several people into one character, so it's interesting to read about the different people and what *really* happened. They lost 5 Blackhawks, not 3. I know only two actually go down in the movie but one is damaged, in real life it was 5. 
Also, in real life a Blackhawk comes down on to the street to bring in water and ammo...shame they missed that out of the movie, it would have been awesome 'cos it got chewed to pieces but survived.


----------



## BombTaxi (May 20, 2005)

Best WWII film for me is Band of Brothers or Thin Red Line (even though the title refers to the British Army in the 18th century rather than the USMC in the 20th! )


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 20, 2005)

Band of Brothers is another favourite of mine. I _still_ haven't picked up the set though.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

Ive never seen it. I really should.


----------



## evangilder (May 20, 2005)

I bought it right after it came out. There is a DVD that has interviews with the vets too. I would highly recommend it!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

Yeah several times ive picked it up in the store and ogled, but then sadly the lack of money had denied me everytime. Hopefully I might get a bit of cash from my work experience in July so I might spend it of a Band of Brothers DVD boxset.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 21, 2005)

I read an article the other day that said George Lucas is planning on making a film about the Tuskegee airmen. I think it is called "The Red Devils" Anyone else heard anything on this?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2005)

My favorites are Das Boot, The Longest Day, Tora Tora Tora, and Band of Brothers.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2005)

Had 2 days off school and I used em to watch Band of Brothers. Absolutely fantastic! 8)


----------



## trackend (Jun 23, 2005)

Adler I wonder if you could help me. I love Das Boot but only the full length undubbed version I was told by someone that the subtitles are a very rough translation and the actual language is far more basic and realistic if you have seen a subtitled version is this true? (if its is true I am mighty pissed off) I hate dubbed films Akira Kurosawa's Seven Samurai would be awful without the original sound track.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 23, 2005)

I've seen both and enjoyed the sub-titled version better. Every time I see a dubbed film, no matter what nationality, I'm expecting a Kung-Fu battle to break out!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 23, 2005)

Too Late The Hero is one of my all time favourites. Anyone else like this movie?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2005)

trackend said:


> Adler I wonder if you could help me. I love Das Boot but only the full length undubbed version I was told by someone that the subtitles are a very rough translation and the actual language is far more basic and realistic if you have seen a subtitled version is this true? (if its is true I am mighty pissed off) I hate dubbed films Akira Kurosawa's Seven Samurai would be awful without the original sound track.



I have a special edition where I can watch the movie in English, German, and German with English Subtitles. The best obviously is the German or the German with English Subtitles. The version that is dubbed over in English is a very rough translation (so is the subtitles, but atleast you get the actuall voices to go along with it) and the voices are just very bad for the characters. Especially for the character played by Herbert Groenemeyer. By the way Herbert Groenemeyer is a briliant German singer. Unfortunatly his wife died and he did not put any music out for a while until recently.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 24, 2005)

ALARM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trackend (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes I like Too late the hero WC but then I always liked Cliff Robertson.
Thanks Adler for the enlightenment
"Verdammt!" 
"alle mannen herabsetzan" I think.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> ALARM!!!!!!!!!!



The guy who does the voice over for that character who screams that is just way to high pitched and in my opinion very poorly done.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 25, 2005)

Yep, I agree. Takes your focus off the movie because your too busy sitting there thinking that doesn't sound right.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2005)

Exactly


----------



## trackend (Jun 25, 2005)

The only bit I never liked was the bursting into tears over the blazing merchant ship that was very silly


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2005)

I guess, I enjoyed it. Thought it was a great movie. Possibly the best submarine move ever made.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Unlike U-571. Grrrrrr!


----------



## MR T (Jun 27, 2005)

hello i am new here on thiswebsite and i hope to share my plane experience with you all


----------



## MR T (Jun 27, 2005)

i like planes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2005)

Okay......

Welcome


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes, quite......

Welcome


----------



## plan_D (Jun 28, 2005)

That's amazing, I like planes too! 

Welcome...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

I hope that is not the extent of his experience!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2005)

MR T said:


> i like planes



But didnt you once famously say....

"I aint gettin on no damn plane!" 



Welcome


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2005)

That is what I remember from Mr. T. They had to make him pass out each time they needed him to get on a plane.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2005)

Well aslong as I can be Murdock the crazy guy, I am happy!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2005)

Ive never seen the A-Team


----------



## trackend (Jul 1, 2005)

My best WW2 movies, I loved Das boot and Band or Brothers 
I thought the Caine Mutiny was great entertainment and Bogart was brilliant. Ice Cold in Alex is a classic too.
I once heard a BBC radio play version of The Enemy Below and it was truly superb as the tension created by the opponants not being able to see each was amplified by the listener being in the same position.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Ive never seen the A-Team



Are you kidding!? It is a classic!


----------



## trackend (Jul 2, 2005)

Thirty thousand rounds expended and not even a broken fingernail, marvelous Adler and what Mr T could do with an old van two sheets of corrugated iron and a welding torch was amazing


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 2, 2005)

Band of Brothers, Saving Private Ryan, Midway, Sands of Iwo Jima, Patton, Windtalkers, Tora! Tora! Tora! I think were some of the best WWII movies made!!!!  [/i]


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2005)

There's a new movie coming out about a POW breakout in the Philippines in 1944. I'm anxious to see this. My mother-in-law's father was on MacArthur's staff and was captured at Bataan.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 3, 2005)

Yeah it's called The Great Raid, it was actually filmed a couple of years back but the release date got postphoned because apparently it contains some beheading scenes which the movie company didn't think it was appropriate to release at the time when hostages where being beheaded in Iraq. So I read anyway. This movie was filmed near my home town in Australia and they auctioned off alot of the gear when they finished.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 3, 2005)

Wow! Flyboy did he go on the Bataan Death March? This movie the Great RAid should be great!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 3, 2005)

I am pretty sure I read the book the movie is based on. I forget the name of it off the top of my head. It was the Cabantuan camp, right?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2005)

Sounds great, cant wait to see it.


----------



## jrk (Aug 6, 2005)

favourate british war film the battle of britain.the aerial shots are trully out of this world.spitfires ranging from mk2s up to 24s were used to replicate mk1as.on the documentary the making of the film a mechanic had to replace a mk 16s 5 blade propeller with a 3 blade and the teardrop canopy was a nightmare to be replaced by the 2 pice hood.

my favourate american film has to be the battle of midway.the archive footage they shown in that film made you feel as though you were actually on one of the ships right in the middle of the action.it was interesting to see the avengers on deck turn into dauntless once they were in the air and how tom garth (charlton hestons screen son) crashed his wildcat onto the deck.before he pranged he was wearing his helmet yet when he hit the deck the real pilot in the scene from archive footage yet again wasnt wearing any headgear.the other feature the wildcat changed to a hellcat as did george gays devastator when he crashed into the sea.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 7, 2005)

Yeah Midway was great! But i still think Band of Brothers and Saving Private Ryan had to be the best. They were very realistic.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2005)

I would have to say my favorite is still The Longest Day. I just love that movie. It was the best in realism or accurasy but I love it.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 7, 2005)

Another favorite of mine is _Patton_! I love Patton! Great movie with George C. Scott. He looked almost exactly like Patton.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I would have to say my favorite is still The Longest Day. I just love that movie. It was the best in realism or accurasy but I love it.



Ive yet to see that, but from the clips ive seen and from what Ive heard it does look fantastic. My birthday soon though...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2005)

Yeah, CC, I would recommend the Longest Day. I think I got my copy for $10 at Best Buy. I saw that and it was a no brainer!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2005)

Silly CC. You just had to go on to Amazon and find a copy for £3.95 didnt you. I guess Ill just have to buy it wont I


----------



## jrk (Aug 7, 2005)

the longest day has 2 tempests in it when the germans are retreating and that german officer tries to escape from the in that kubelwagon.

sorry thats what becomes of being a tempestuous maniac


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2005)

I just like the fact that it was made without special effects and everything it is a true classic.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 12, 2005)

The Bridge Over the River Kwaii

In Harms Way

Memphis Belle

Battleground

Stalag 17

and for simple entertainment....
Kelly's Hero's
and
Where Eagles Dare


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 13, 2005)

Ive seen _Bridge over River Kwai_ and _Memphis Belle_ but i havent seen the others that you just posted.

Bridge over River Kwai was a good movie. The British colonel or whatever in the end almost allowed the Japs to cross with their train!

My favorite POW movie would have to be The Great Escape.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

I liked Memphis Belle but I did not like the fact that it was not very historically acurrate. I met the actual pilot Robert K. Morgan when he visited our ROTC class and he said the final mission went nothing down like the movie made it out to be. It is still a good movie though. Here are some actual pics of the belle taken from the Memphis Belle Assosiation Website http://www.memphisbelle.com/plane_legend/

The first one shows the crew standing in front of the aircraft after its final mission over German held terrority recieving its 25th mission bomb painted on the nose. The second is a picture of it flying back to the US from England.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 13, 2005)

The movie Memphis Belle was more loosely a composite story of the whole bomb group. But an interesting fact about that movie is that William Wyler's daughter was one of the people responsible for making that movie. William Wyler did the original 45 minute documentary during the war on the Memphis Belle. While I agree about the historical inaccuracies, I still enjoyed the movie.

One thing a lot of people don't know is that Robert Morgan went to fly missions in the Pacific after the war bonds drive and flew B-29s for the Tokyo fire-bombing raids. The B-29 he flew was dubbed "Dauntless Dotty". He was the commander for the 869th BS and led the Tokyo bombing raid on November 24, 1944, the first bombing of Tokyo since the Doolittle raid.

Morgan completed 25 bombing runs in the Pacific in the B-29. On April 14, 1945, General O'Donnell suggested to Morgan that he had been extremely lucky and suggested that it was time he went home. Morgan agreed and left from Saipan 10 days later.

Robert Morgan died May 15, 2004. Rest well, sir, you have earned it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

I agree, I still enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Robert Morgan died May 15, 2004. Rest well, sir, you have earned it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Yeap


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 13, 2005)

Sometimes when you make a movie thats 100% historically accurate, it becomes 100% boring. 

My understanding of the movie "Memphis Belle" was the director wanted to show all the things that happened to the B17's and B24's over Europe, not just this one airrcrew.

Heres another movie I like, thats about WW2 and rarely (if ever) discussed. WE forget that after the war ended, the armies and navies had to be demobilized.

The movie....."The Best Years OF Our Lives"


----------



## evangilder (Aug 13, 2005)

I have heard that was a good one, but haven't seen it myself. Another William Wyler movie too.


----------



## elmilitaro (Aug 13, 2005)

In my opinion the best modern day WW2 movie is "Saving Private Ryan". No question.


----------



## elmilitaro (Aug 13, 2005)

Oh yeah I forgot to ask ya'll.  What do ya'll think about the new movie called "the Great Raid".


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 13, 2005)

Anyone see this movie "Dark Blue World"....... about the Czech pilots that flew for the RAF?

It makes for a good companion film for those that liked "The Battle Of Britain"

A couple more movies about WW2 that I liked...
"Guadalcanal Diary"
"Merrills Mauraders"
"None But The Brave"
"Heaven Knows Mr Allison"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

I agree about bein 100% boring. If they had told the story of Memphis Belles last mission the way it happened you would have been asleep.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 13, 2005)

I think that "Enemy at the Gates" is the best "historical" war movie in this last 15 years.

But as you probably know, no much aviation is seeing this ,


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

It was an entertaining movie but I did not find anything to be very historically accurate in it.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 14, 2005)

I agree, Adler. I don't think anyone has the "real" story of Vasily. There is no record of the German sniper Koening.

You want a sniper that is amazing, Chuck Mawhinney is an amazing story. He had 103 confirmed kills and 216 most likelies. The reason the 216 were unconfirmed is that it was unsafe to search the bodies. All of those kills were in a 13 month period between 1968 and 1969 in Vietnam.

His story was unknown for almost 2 decades and he is still a humble and quiet man about it. Erich, he lives up in your neck of the woods.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

I agree even. I have read a book on that guy. He was amazing.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 14, 2005)

There are many snipers through the history that go through life with little praise beyond that of their squad. There's always stories of Japanese snipers sat for weeks on end guarding one section and killing the odd British or American soldier that passed their way. In reality these snipers were only able to give the Allied soldiers the jitters. The Allies did also have effective snipers in the jungles of south-east Asia. I know of one who in two days claimed 23 dead and 16 probables. I would search for his name but the book it's in is over 400 pages. 

There's another one I know of from Monte Cassino who hated the Germans so much he would go out every night with his Lee Enfield and 200 rounds to see how many he could kill. He would notch his rifle with every kill...I believe he was nearing 50 kills until he was hit by a mortar.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

What a way for a sniper to go.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 14, 2005)

He wasn't even sniping at the time, he was just in his slit trench during the day. It was another one of those random artillery bursts from the Germans and he was unlucky enough to be there when a mortar round went straight into his trench.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

That would suck!


----------



## jrk (Aug 15, 2005)

633 squadron for the mossies and the me 108s alone.

oh and the saracen apc,s disguised as german armoured cars.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 21, 2005)

The movie Midway uses scenes from several other movies most notably Tora Tora Tora, the flying Leathernecks, I bombed Pearl Harbour, Battle of Britain!! and away all boats. Could somebody tell me the name of the movie that they took the footage of the Vindicators in formation? They are used quite extensively in the background shots of the dive and torpedo bomber pilots. Does anyone know?


----------



## zerum (Aug 21, 2005)

What about this: Heroes of Telemark, NB,not the Hollywood whit Kirk Douglas.
9 life.: Nominated for Oscar for best foreign film 1957


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 21, 2005)

I remember a movie with Steve McQueen, "The War Lover". Also who can forget "12 O'clock High".


----------



## evangilder (Aug 21, 2005)

12 o'clock high is a must have. You can get it pretty cheap on DVD now too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

12 O clock high is really good.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Please, stop mentioning cheap films. The temtation to get then for £3 off amazon is too tempting, and I have zilch on my debit card.


----------



## wmaxt (Aug 31, 2005)

A couple of things on the 'Memphis Bell', durring her tour, the Bell had 4 wing changes, 2 or 3 tail changes, 1 complete epanage change, and 9 engine changes. Minor parts replaced were not mentioned. The Bell was just average when it comes to maintenance for that time period so you can just imagine what they went through.

wmaxt


----------



## Udet (Aug 31, 2005)

Top sniper of WWII is Simo Häyhä of the Finnish Army.

Mr. Häyä killed 500 Russians during the Winter War. IIRC, he is still with us on planet earth.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 31, 2005)

He's still with us on Earth? Y'mean he hasn't gone back to Finland? Must be home sick by now, surely!


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 31, 2005)

My favourite of course is the Longest Day, but has anyone read the book as well as seen the movie? I haven't finished the book since I move from Kriegsmarine to Luftwaffe and back again in a matter of hours sometimes, but I'm at least half way, if not more. I also like Battle of Britain, even if I couldn't tell Spitfires from Hurricanes for a while.  I also much like The Great Escape. And I've yet to see Das Boot, because I didn't have money to buy it when I saw it in the store.  BUt everyone tells me it's excellent.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Das Boot is very, very good. As are the other films you mentioned! Priller's run down the beach in The Longest Day is funny.


----------



## Archangel (Sep 1, 2005)

the directors Cut of Das Boot truly rules  i mean,.. get the dvd, but it into a nice surround setup, and set it a bit loud.. the sound of the boat, when its getting under pressure is really amaring 
anyway, other great movies ive seen:
The thin Red Line
enemy at the gates ( maybe not entirely accurate, but still a nice movie)
U-547 (not entirely shure about the number tough.. but you know, that bon jovi movie )
Saving Private Ryan
Memphis Belle
those old movies like a bridge to far. (but im shure you all mentioned them already 

and espeacially not to forget. (just got the series myself) 
Band of brothers (thats i a 10 episode series.. but it's totally awesome, and historical correct )


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 1, 2005)

U-571 was among the worst WWII movies of all time, in my opinion.
I've said it before. Jon Bon Jovi is *not* a submariner!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 1, 2005)

Not to mention it's historical inaccuracy. Geez, they could have at least been accurate enough to make it a British crew.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Das Boot is the best Submarine movie ever but you have to watch it in original langauge and if you dont speak German just use English subtitles because the English dubbing over is terrible. The movie is absolutely fabulous though.

U-571 was terrible. Completly innacurate and therefore not entertaining.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 1, 2005)

U-571 was not only stupidly inaccurate, it was insulting to many British. I've had to endure many a rant on the subject from friends of mine. 
But seriously, I don't know why they even bothered to release it in the UK. It was garbage.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 1, 2005)

Yup


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Agreed 100%. I think someone should come out with the true story and title it _*U-571 - The Not Destroyed By Hollywood Version*_


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 1, 2005)

The actual boat was U-570, but I get the idea.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

I did not know that they changed the name. I actually thought it was U-571 that the British got, but hey you learn new stuff everyday.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Dont talk to me about U-571! Captain Pugwash is a more accurate WW2 story


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh I agree, U-571 was terrible.


----------



## jrk (Sep 8, 2005)

as were on the subject of war films at sea the silent enemy was a fine british black and white movie.it was about the italian chariots and their crews that planted their warheads to the bottoms of warships.the chariots were motorized underwater torpedoes and consisted of a 2 man crew.


----------



## Royzee617 (Sep 8, 2005)

Us lucky lot in MK have the actual U571 as used in the film! 

If you visit Bletchley Park you can see the plywood and papier mache conning tower!

When we saw it we didn't know whether to laugh or cry. So bogus and it ends up here where all the secret work on Enigma was done! Someone has a devilish sense of humour methinks.

Das Boot is brilliant tho his later work like Perfect Storm was disappointing in comparison even tho the budget was much bigger. The Hollywood Effect I suppose.


----------



## Royzee617 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have to say most war films are IMHO not really worth paying money to see. I have a lot of them and sometimes wish I have saved my money.

Enemy at the Gates was OK in part. But Bob Hoskins as Kruschev? Brilliant! That LOTR escapee as the Soviet Hero? By then I was laughing so much I spilt my popcorn. Nice to see a yank as the evil hun though. Usually some Brit actor gets that choice role. 

The film was supposed to be based on the book of the same name but is more like 'War of the Rats'. Brilliant novel.

If you want to play a sov soldier like in the film get Medal of Honor the game.


----------



## Royzee617 (Sep 8, 2005)

Forgive this latecomer to this thread but has no one mentioned let laone seen Tuskegee Airmen?

Excellent WW2 aviation movie.

Though not a WW2 movie, I suggest you check out the UK TV production 'Piece of Cake' - brilliant Battle of Britain tale based on the book.

Though not a WW2 plane movie, I like the film 'Kanal' by Andrezj Wajda which I am trying to get a DVD of for a reasonable price. Film noir in the Warsaw Ghetto uprising.

MW check out my vid clips elsewhere on this site from the C4 prog best ever war films.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, Tuskegee Airmen was another great one.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2005)

I agree, Bob Hoskins did a brilliant job as Kruschev. Overall, while the producers of Enemy At The Gates took a lot of artistic licence, I thought it was a pretty good film. Maybe not quite accurate, but well made nonetheless. 

Of course British actors are frequently the bad guys in film. The accent sounds so much more convincing somehow. 
Almost all of the Imperial officers in Star Wars are played by British actors, and the emperor himself. Can you imagine the emperor speaking that dialogue with a southern US drawl?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 8, 2005)

True, but it always cracks me up that Hollywood puts English actors in for any foreign character. I had a bit of trouble with Eney at the Gates because of that. I expected at least Russian accents. Oh well, I did enjoy it for entertainment.


----------



## Royzee617 (Sep 8, 2005)

While we are the subject of the Ostfront - 'Cross of Iron' is one of my faves, and 'Stalingrad'.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 8, 2005)

Yep, Cross of Iron is great, too bad my DVD version of it isin't!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

I enjoyed Cross of Iron. I really enjoy the older movies where they did not have the hollywood special effects. I think they paid more attention to plot and making it a good movie. Today in the movies the plot and acting can suck, but as long as you have lots of explosions and blood and guts the kids will love it and the movie sells.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 9, 2005)

I cant remember the name of this movie......... came out in 2003 I think.

It was about the Czeck pilots that flew with the RAF.

"dark blue sky" maybe?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2005)

It might be Dark Blue World. I have heard of that one and have been on the lookout for it.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 9, 2005)

Evanglider, youre correct.

.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 9, 2005)

I've never seen it, but it looks interesting. I'll have to be on the lookout for it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2005)

Never heard of it till now, will have to check it out though.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah Gark Blue World has some great Spitfire scenes especially when they strafe that train!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2005)

I am going to have to check it out.


----------



## Holmes (Sep 14, 2005)

My favs are:

1. Stalingrad
2. Das Boat
3. BoB


----------



## Holmes (Sep 14, 2005)

BTW "Dark Blue Word"- there is a pub in Prague (if am I right it's called the same like the movie) where cabin of Spitfire (used in that movie) is a part of decoration. I saw some pics from that place - looks like WWII aviation museum


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2005)

Thats cool I will have to go to that pub when I go to Prague next time.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Heres another good movie. Plenty of B25 action.

"30 seconds over tokyo"


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2005)

Yep definitely a good one. My cousin was on that raid. Crew 11.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow!

Have any stories or pictures you can share with us?

By the way, I found a lot of pictures I took at Chino back in the 80's. Im going to start a new thread of them (as soon as I can scan them).


----------



## wmaxt (Sep 15, 2005)

I saw a movie once years ago about Mosquitos, I think the name is 633 Squadron. I was a kid and it was 30 years ago but liked it a lot. It had a lot of flight sequences (which is why I liked it enough to remember after 30 years).

wmaxt


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 15, 2005)

evan, crew 11 huh??? Man they blew the hell outta that refinery...

Ross Greening
Ken Reddy
Frank Kappeler
Bill Birch
Melvin Gardner

Which one of these heros was ur cousin???


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2005)

Bill Birch. I never met him personally, as I don't see much of my Birch relatives, unfortunately. Birch was my grandmother's maiden name, so the relation is not real close. But he is part of the family. The Birch/Burch (depending on the branch for spelling) family has quite a history in aviation.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 16, 2005)

Heres another movie, its about the Navy, but it was an excellent story.
"The Caine Mutiney"

Another one, that was pure entertainment and nothing more...
"The fighting seabee's"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2005)

Thats pretty neat even.


----------



## glennasher (Jun 30, 2007)

I can't believe no one has mentioned "A Bridge Too Far"! Excellent airborne scenes, historically correct, Corny Ryan even tried to match actors who looked like the original men. As luck would have it, it was released when I was at Ft. Benning, going to jump school. Heckuva motivational film, at that.


----------

